# Government Mule



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 29, 2009)

So while perusing Hemp Depot to order a couple of Joey Weed strains, I come across a Cannacopia strain that I looks interesting and the price was right-Government Mule.  This is a cross between G13 and Deep Chunk.  Anyone grow this.  It is on the "short list", so don't know if my order will get there before they run out.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello THG if you should miss out you may wish to call into the Seedboutique they have this for you ...                                                                           Breeder : Cannacopia 
Seeds Per Pack : 10 

Government Mule The US Governments own legendary G13 indica, via the University of Mississippis cannabis research farm. Legend has it that a cutting from the strongest plant from the U Miss pot farm was smuggled out by a pot friendly lab technician, and shared amongst a clandestine group of growers who cultivated her for the overwhelming narcotic stone. This cutting is known as PG13 or pacific G13- named after the grower pacific who shared her with the world- and she is cherished highly for her excellent yield of dense, resin caked nuggets. We crossed G13 to the Deep Chunk indica and the resulting plants are mostly indica in stature, and produce an ample supply of high quality medicinal.


----------



## HazeMe (Aug 31, 2009)

THG, I don't have experience with that strain, but I have seen some of their other strains grown out. The other strains look KILLER! I have been thinking about getting some of that govt. mule myself. Just ordered some JW C99 about a week ago. 

HazeMe

P.S. I'm just hoping they don't run out of C99 before I get my confirmation!


----------

